# Video of my crazy ALTUVIE



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=MOV0093044


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=MOV0093044


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice, man


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very cool video how long have you had him


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

since january!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Fill up that tank


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice vid


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

What are you watching on the tv? lol

Nice p anyways.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

thats one aggressive mofo man, he's a keeper.


----------



## Rivulatus (Aug 1, 2005)

damn, nice fish bro!!

sounds like someone is playing DDR or some videogame in the background.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks like a killer...


----------

